# How Do You Pronounce It?



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

How do you pronounce it? Bay-Tuh, or Bet-ah?
I pronounce it Bay-tuh. I have a hard time when people call it Bet-ah. x3


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I've said Bet uh all my life. It's the correct pronunciation. I have proof with dictionary.com


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I say bet uh but a lot of people say bay tuh


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I say bay-tuh. Although it's the wrong way to pronounce it, it's just the way I've learned.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I've retrained myself to say bet-uh thanks to my wonderful husband correcting me every time I say it wrong.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I say "Bay-tuh" even though I know it's not the correct pronunciation... it's hard to stop yourself from saying it though!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I always thought it was Bay-tuh


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

ok i guess im the weird one i start out saying Bet-Duh, now i say Bet-uh thanks to older brother.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I say Bet-uh normally but every once in a while I say Bay-tuh because a lot of people don't know what I'm saying if I say bet-uh.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

im england you have to call them fighters or if not nobody no's wot your talking about


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Tomayto, tomahto.

Everyone where I come from says bay-tuh.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I've always said Bet-ah


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bet-tuh.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> im england you have to call them fighters or if not nobody no's wot your talking about


ditto ;-) same in ireland. fighters. thats what they're called here.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Yer i went in my lfs and said "have you got any bettas i mean fighters in?" 
i just hate calling them "fighters"


----------



## Josiee (Jul 29, 2010)

Always been betta as in bet-uh. Even if you look at the way it's spelt, you can see it's meant to be pronounced that way... If it was meant to be bay-tuh, it would be spelt beta. I didn't realise in America people often pronounced it the other way until I watched a youtube video. I was like 'eh?' :lol:


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

lol 'eh' come from us Canadians


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Americans say 'hawt' instead of 'hot'

I loved working at a fishing camp and discussing stuff like this with all of our southern visitors.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Neither, I say bay-duh. I know it's incorrect, but oh wells.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I sat "bay-ta" but sometimes "bet-ta" but both ways are correct. But "bet-ta" was meant to be the way everyone says... I just call the the betta fish.


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

I call them bet-ta's normally but when I'm in my LPS I refer to them as bay-tas otherwise most of the kiddies/employees in there wouldn't know what the hell I was talking about. Sad, eh? (Yes, I'm Canadian too.) 

I said bet-ta to one employee and she just kind of stared at me until I said 'Uhm... bay-ta?'. Then she acted like I was the idiot not pronouncing it correctly, while she emphasized the incorrect pronunciation further into our enthralling conversation. LOL


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol guys! Cool.


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

Sarada said:


> I always thought it was Bay-tuh


me too... thats the way i always thought it was. :question: :question:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

http://www.answers.com/topic/betta

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Betta

Click on either of those and you can hear the correct pronunciation.

Bay-tuh is Beta not Betta. Also it is not Bed-duh or Bed-uh.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

lol NO ONE knows what a betta is here in south florida... its all about 'fighting fish' and i say bay-tuh. I hate saying betah.... ew. Bay-tuh. I love it. the only animal with the 'Uhhh..." sound in its name XD


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I do say Bay-tuh, but I've been saying that all of my life, and continue to say it that way.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

beta (bay-tuh) is a greek letter. It annoys e when my grandparents call and say, "How are your bay-tuh fish?" I don't have the heart to correct them.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i say it both ways.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sarada said:


> Americans say 'hawt' instead of 'hot'
> 
> I loved working at a fishing camp and discussing stuff like this with all of our southern visitors.


NUH UH! i dont sat hawt i say hot


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some people here say "over ere" instead of "over there." lol


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

I say bay-tuh. Thats what the cute girl at Petsmart told me.. but now I'm learning they don't know anything.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay, I was wrong before. I say bay-duh. I've tried saying "bet-ta" but I can't stick with it for long and pet store employees have no idea what I'm talking about.

I say "Awright" instead of "Alright"...


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

BET-Ta! lol


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

When I say it the right way it sounds a bit odd because I'm used to saying it baytuh and spelling it betta. I don't know why people say that way they just do. My friend says betta and it sounds weird to me. I'm not sure people will understand the right way some may thou.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well i remember when i replied to a thread exactly like this.

It wasnt pretty that was when i was a bit younger and a little more ignorant and it turned into an argument. Also there is no correct pronunciation IMO! so say it how you like! No one cares and/ or is going to go to your house and threaten you to say it how they want you to or the correct way lol!!

Go to this link, http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS355&q=beta+fih&aq=f&aqi=g-s1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=CR055-6x-TJL1KY6EygSnjqhwAAAAqgQFT9AnMFw because when i typed in "BETA FISH" IT says did you mean "Betta fish"


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

We usually found people from Florida said HAWT or HAT instead of HOT


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm from FLA and I say it Hot.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lol. thats funny


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I say "Bet uh" It's hard to say it a different way when you have always heard it another way....Kinda like "Catsup" and "Ketchup" and when I was a kid I said "Samwhich" instead of "Sandwich". My sister still says samwhich and my friend Gary is 41 and says Sammich LOL. To each his own I guess


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Where I come from in Colorado they say sangwich. lol


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I say UR instead of Your


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

I say Bay-tuh but i actually realized i say both! Sometimes its betuh and other times its baytuh. Hmm!


----------

